# Nash and Nelly Fratado?



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't know. But I was listening to a morning radio show and you know how most of them have their little Hollywood Headlines segments. Well, today there was a mention of a rumor that Nash and singer Nelly Fratado have a thing going on. He's also mentioned on her current song. They said the name of it, but I forget what the name was. Anyway, interesting if true. Nelly F. is pretty hot.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Here we go. A link.



> Portuguese-Canadian spitfire NELLY FURTADO allegedly has something going on with Phoenix Suns point guard STEVE NASH. She even name-checks him in her new song, "Promiscuous", saying, quote, "Is that the truth or are you talkin' trash / Is your game MVP like Steve Nash?" Nelly has a daughter who'll be THREE in September. The father is one DJ LIL' JAZ. . . whom Nelly is rumored to have broken up with recently. For the record, Nelly's rep claims she's NOT with Nash.


http://www.bobandtheshowgram.com/hollywood_headlines.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah, I heard about that. Thought it was pretty funny.

Also, thought it was funny, she went from a folk, poppy, sound to a more poppy/dance sound.

If she changed her sound because she wanted to or that old sound wasn't the direction she wanted to go in then it's fine. But to change to make more money or record label wants you to? People like that shouldn't be doing music. Miss the whole point of it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nelly Furtado Denies Dating Basketball Player


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

haha, wow it got that far?

I'm pretty sure Nash is married and just had a kid or twins last yr.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Visceral said:


> haha, wow it got that far?
> 
> I'm pretty sure Nash is married and just had a or twins last yr.


Yeah. TNT interviewed his wife about a charity they have together....I doubt Nash is the type to 'trade up' for celeb. arm candy.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Nash used to date chicks like that, but he's married w/twins. She may just be a fan of his game and he may like her music. Tabloids always talking crap.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

She's also canadian.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

nash would never be the type of player that would cheat on his wife


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/NellyFurtadoHasANiceDumper.jpg" border="0" alt="Nash should hit it, Nelly Furtado has a nice dumper."></a>


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

chn353 said:


> nash would never be the type of player that would cheat on his wife


Some said the same about Kobe, so I won't go there. It's just not true.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

I'd run away from Raptors forum to get some rest from draft speculations and here I find Tabloide crap.
Anyways, trash, Nash, it rhymes. So why not?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

word up divine.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't think this is true from what I've seen. 

However, if you think Nash or some other unnamed Suns players are saints when it comes to women...get real.

The NBA life is very much as it is rumored to be. Even classy/married NBA players will "hook up" from time to time with a groupie.

I don't judge them and you should not either. If we had women throwing themselves at us we would slip up too. 

Nash and Nelly? No. 
Nash and other women...possibly. 
Other Suns players and groupies...yes.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Lukasbmw said:


> I don't think this is true from what I've seen.
> 
> However, if you think Nash or some other unnamed Suns players are saints when it comes to women...get real.
> 
> ...



word, can't believe some people out there think they personally know nash and how he 'wouldn't' ever do such a thing. im not syaing he did though.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> I don't think this is true from what I've seen.
> 
> However, if you think Nash or some other unnamed Suns players are saints when it comes to women...get real.
> 
> ...


It's not that way for everyone, though. We can't say, of course, who does this and who doesn't. But I am sure that not all of them do it. There are some classy/married players who probably aren't going to hook up with groupies. The temptation is definitely higher, but that doesn't mean everyone will give in.


----------

